# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  تخريج دورة تدريب لكتيبة درك المهام الخاصة

## معاذ ملحم

تخريج دورة تدريب لكتيبة درك المهام الخاصة 



عمان -بترا- أكد المدير العام لقوات الدرك اللواء الركن توفيق  الطوالبة دعم قوات الدرك لمنتسبيها وتأهيلهم على أكمل وجه لتمكينهم من  النهوض بواجباتهم تجاه الوطن والمواطن.
وأضاف اللواء الطوالبة خلال رعايته امس الاربعاء حفل تخريج  التدريب الجماعي لكتيبة درك المهام الخاصة/1 التابعة لمديرية درك  المهام الخاصة بمشاركة فريق من وحدة الأمن/14 في مدرسة تدريب قوات  الدرك بحضور ضباط من قوات الأمن الخاصة من دولة الكويت الشقيقة إن قوات  الدرك أثبتت احترافها الأمني ووصلت إلى مستوى متميز من الأداء الميداني  تحقيقاً لواجباتهم وأصبحت تتمتع بجاهزية عالية للتعامل مع الأحداث  الأمنية التي تستدعي تدخلها للمحافظة على امن الوطن والمواطن.
وأشار إلى أن هذه النخبة من رجال قوات الدرك تضيف لبنة أخرى من  لبنات الأمن والاستقرار وتستحق منا كل الاحترام والتقدير لما تبذله من  جهود مميزة في حماية الوطن والمواطن معبراً عن شكره وتقديره إلى جميع  المسؤولين عن إعداد وتدريب وتأهيل هذه الكتيبة.
وألقى مدير مديرية درك المهام الخاصة كلمة استعرض فيها الخطط  التدريبية التخصصية الفردية والجماعية مؤكداً أولويات إعداد الكوادر  البشرية إعدادا متطوراً يتماشى ومتطلبات العمليات الأمنية.
واستعرض قائد  كتيبة درك المهام الخاصة/1 مجريات التمرين والخطط  التي سيتم تنفيذها للمحافظة على مقدرات الوطن ومكتسباته.
واشتمل الاحتفال على مهارات الجاهزية الأمنية ومكافحة الشغب  والرمايات على مختلف الأسلحة المستخدمة في قوات الدرك عكست المستوى  التدريبي المتقدم الذي وصلت إليه هذه القوات.
وفي نهاية الاحتفال وزع اللواء الركن الطوالبة الجوائز على الفائزين  بحضور عدد من ضباط قوات الدرك.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عراسي والله لنشامى الدرك وصقور سيدي أبو حسين .

يسلموا معاذ هيك لأخبار والا لا

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ

----------


## العالي عالي

*الله يكون معهم في سبيل حماية الوطن 
*

----------

